# NO Price from me on this job



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jbird66 said:


> I went out on an estimate on Saturday. One of those stories that I had reservations about anyway. Customer had another electrician and he started the remodel and then the GC stopped coming back, then the EC stopped coming back and we need this done.
> 
> They showed me around and the first area I looked at was a remodel low voltage box(no back in it) with 3 pieces of 14-2 romex sticking out of it. I told him best thing to do is:
> 
> ...


 At least it is not a blue box:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Jbird66 (Oct 26, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> At least it is not a blue box:laughing::laughing:


Trust me I thought of that when I looked at it..That would have been to funny.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Who do ya'll thinks makes those orange cut in rings? Carlon, and the little pop out tabs are usually blue, at least the ones on the last few I used were. :laughing:


----------



## Jbird66 (Oct 26, 2010)

I forgot to mention the wires.

1 was marked "power"
1 was marked "loop"
1 was marked "white only"

The other end of the 3-way(guess 14-3 cost to much??)

1 was marked "loop"
1 was marked "black only"

It takes all kinds!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Who do ya'll thinks makes those orange cut in rings? Carlon, and the little pop out tabs are usually blue, at least the ones on the last few I used were. :laughing:


It's a trick if it's blue it's poo


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> At least it is not a blue box:laughing::laughing:





Jbird66 said:


> Trust me I thought of that when I looked at it..That would have been to funny.


You guys make it too easy. :whistling2:








​


----------



## Jbird66 (Oct 26, 2010)

480sparky said:


> You guys make it too easy. :whistling2:


Now its just perfect...Thanks 480


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Jbird66 said:


> Now its just perfect...Thanks 480


 Must have taken the training course at Orange! :whistling2:


----------



## stars13bars2 (Jun 1, 2009)

Jbird66 said:


> I would not give him a price since everything was sheet rocked in and I could not see what was going on.


so how is the home owner supposed to get a safe job done if you won't give them a price? there is always a price, whether it includes pulling down the sheetrock or not. you just have to price your time to go in and do what is needed.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I bid everything.


----------



## I_get_shocked (Apr 6, 2009)

who cares if the sheetrock is up, have the HO take it down its not even plastered yet.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

I_get_shocked said:


> who cares if the sheetrock is up, have the HO take it down its not even plastered yet.


 Right. I would bid it, just make sure you are well covered!


----------



## Jbird66 (Oct 26, 2010)

OK let me correct what I said I would not bid it unless he removed the sheet rock..

He said no.

I said good luck.

I guess I am getting to the point in my life that I weigh the risk with the reward and sometimes it just does not add up right for me. I would rather walk up front than be in a bad situation.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Jbird66 said:


> OK let me correct what I said I would not bid it unless he removed the sheet rock..
> 
> He said no.
> 
> ...



I see your point! If he does not remove the drywall, or have it removed, then tell him Bye! Why should you be responsible, if something was to happen!!:blink:


----------



## stars13bars2 (Jun 1, 2009)

Hey Jbird66
I agree if he won't do it your way that you are absolutely correct in walking away, but do you not have permitting and inspections in your area? If not you have to get used to a lot of this type of work.


----------



## wirenut71 (Dec 5, 2010)

I would have told him good luck too. This HO just doesn't get it. He could finish it himself, couldn't be any worse than the hack that started the job.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Jbird66 said:


> OK let me correct what I said I would not bid it unless he removed the sheet rock..
> 
> He said no.
> 
> ...



You could meg the wiring or hire a company to do it. Charge him for it. Or even just put on your invoice you are just hooking up devices and if the house catches fire you did not do the install. Overly paranoid? At the same time....loop??????WTF?????? I would of just priced it high enough to do what I thought needed to be done to make sure it was safe. I may not get the job but if I do I will make money.


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

The part about the GC and EC both leaving mid-project would have scared me off this job more than having some major code violations and oddly marked wires. Those type of things can be fixed much easier than a non-paying or PITA customer.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

From the answer the HO gave about removing the sheetrock, I'd bet on the GC, EC walking because of him.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

That's scary.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> That's scary.


 
Welcome to the forum. Nice first post.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

Jbird66 said:


> You pour the Gas and I will light it because it was just a matter of time.
> 
> 
> > Electricians are so dramatic!


----------



## garfield (Jul 30, 2009)

I have found that letting the customer draw their own conclusions about fire, electrocution etc and then downplaying the likelihood of that happening add credibility and it's simply the truth.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

MarkyMark said:


> The part about the GC and EC both leaving mid-project ...


There was no EC. One guy has been doing (faking) all the work.

I've worked with a couple sophisticated old timers who had been playing the remodel GC game for over thirty years each, and I can still tell by their work they are not another electrician. Funny thing is, I can't distinguish them from a real plumber...

The "GC" probably went on a bender and will return when he needs more money for booze.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

garfield said:


> I have found that letting the customer draw their own conclusions about fire, electrocution etc and then downplaying the likelihood of that happening add credibility and it's simply the truth.


 

I'll second that. There's one electricain on here(I won't mention names) but their website is built entirely on FEAR. I actually got aggrevated while looking at it. The website gives you the impression that most homes are ready to burst into flames any second. Pretty Slimy sales tactic


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I'll second that. There's one electricain on here(I won't mention names) but their website is built entirely on FEAR. I actually got aggrevated while looking at it. The website gives you the impression that most homes are ready to burst into flames any second. Pretty Slimy sales tactic


That really hurts coming from you man.....I thought we was tight.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> That really hurts coming from you man.....I thought we was tight.:laughing::laughing:


 

We are. But I wasn't talking about your site:laughing:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> We are. But I wasn't talking about your site:laughing:



I thought you were talking about my site.....:whistling2::laughing:

I have made a few changes to mine. Added some more info and pics under my bullets for services offered. It's a work in progress. I thought about adding a section explaining why using any other electrician will result in your house or business burning down.......:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> At least it is not a blue box:laughing::laughing:


Maybe it's carlon heavy duty.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jwjrw said:


> ......I thought about adding a section explaining why using any other electrician will result in your house or business burning down.......:laughing::laughing:


....because they're using blue Carlon boxes. :whistling2:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

480sparky said:


> ....because they're using blue Carlon boxes. :whistling2:



So am I......:whistling2:


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> So am I......:whistling2:


a hack!!!!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Josue said:


> a hack!!!!:laughing::laughing:



Then color me blue, too.:whistling2:


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Then color me blue, too.:whistling2:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Josue said:


> a hack!!!!:laughing::laughing:




I don't care what color the box is.....it's the customers money that must be a certain color.......that's green......:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Jbird66 said:


> I forgot to mention the wires.
> 
> 1 was marked "power"
> 1 was marked "loop"
> ...


pretty easy to figure out, I would taken the job.


----------



## Jbird66 (Oct 26, 2010)

BuzzKill said:


> pretty easy to figure out, I would taken the job.


 
Wiring it was not the problem. Knowing what happened behind the sheet rock was the problem. 

He found somebody else to finish it for a few hundred dollars. He is moving in this weekend so it all worked out for him.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> I thought you were talking about my site.....:whistling2::laughing:
> 
> I have made a few changes to mine. Added some more info and pics under my bullets for services offered. It's a work in progress. I thought about adding a section explaining why using any other electrician will result in your house or business burning down.......:laughing::laughing:


 

No, I actually like your site:thumbup: good job


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> No, I actually like your site:thumbup: good job




Thanks. It's not quite what I had in mind originally but I'm happy with it. My Aunt designed and maintains it for me. She lives in Elk Creek Va now.:thumbsup:


----------

